# Trim & tilt problem



## FishinFool

Wirelessly posted

When I tilt all the way up, the motor stays up and will not go down. This was not a big problem, because I would turn the manual release screw a half turn which would bring the motor down then I would close the manual release screw. At that point I could trim & tilt as normal. Well yesterday morning I tilted my motor too high and it got stuck. I attempted to turn the manual release screw and the screw slot broke in half. Now I'm screwed with a motor in the up position and a broken screw head. The motor is a 1996 Evinrude 150 Ocean Pro. Suggestions and snide remarks welcomed. I need some laughter at this point.


----------



## Johnms

I don't know how to fix this but I can say that if you were an Alabama fan you could prop up the motor with one of those national championship trophies, then drill out the screw. Again I really have no idea.


----------



## Deeplines

Don't understand what you mean by screw slot broke in half. Can you take a pix and post it?

That screw should be easy to replace. Maybe use an easy out?


----------



## lastcast

Take an old sharp short punch and tap it offset to unscrew it, then replace the screw. Sounds like your saying your down side of tilt isn't working but the down of trim is, is that correct?


----------



## TheCaptKen

He can't tap it being its down in a hole and can't reach it. He will need to remove the trim assembly to remove the release screw and replace it. You have a shuttle valve sticking and not releasing.


----------



## SoCal619

TheCaptKen said:


> He can't tap it being its down in a hole and can't reach it. He will need to remove the trim assembly to remove the release screw and replace it. You have a shuttle valve sticking and not releasing.


+1. I had the same exact issue about 7 months ago. I had valves sticking and I couldn't bring the motor down from full tilt when I broke the air release screw. I had to disassemble the tilt/trim, replace the seals and replace the broken screw. Well I didn't actually do it, I had Shane Livingston from this forum hook it all up for me at a fair price. If you think it might be too much, give him a buzz, he's a knowledgable dude. 

BTW: we used an EZ-out for the stripped screw cuz it seemed like a plastic composite material and not aluminum or steel.


----------



## FishinFool

CaptKen & Socal I think you nailed it. Socal, where did you find a replacement screw after you drilled the original out? 

Thank you,

Jim


----------



## metal11

If you are careful you can drill and easy out that screw. Then replace it. Remove the snap ring first. Does your motor run when you are trying to lower it?


----------



## FishinFool

Yes, it runs when I'm trying to lower it.


----------



## Deeplines

It may just be me but screw doesn't look busted. Looks like a bigger head on the screwdriver is needed then replace the screw.

As for the snide remarks, use the had you whack off with. That wrist is normally stronger then the other. Put a little more toruque on the thang!!!


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

Dont drill it out. Dismount the motor, and remove either the tilt trim or the starboard bracket. Then you can get a socket on it. You need to remove the c clip then the valve screws out. I went thru almost the same deal when my o ring blew in my manual release valve. Or you can try to drill the access hole bigger.

Edit, after looking at the pics again. Either yours is rounded off or it did not have a hex head. Try a bigger screwdriver or a chainsaw scrench. lLooks like you have a bigger access hole than my Johnson.


----------



## FishinFool

Wirelessly posted

The screw head was a single slot head that the top half broke off when I tried to open it up.


----------



## marmidor

IF and I say if only because the pic looks like there might be a just enough left of the head to get a bite on, pick up some heavy grit valve lapping compound and put a little on a good screw driver. That may give you just enough to break it loose. First I would soak it down with a good penetrating oil like PB BLASTER or something along those lines . good luck!


----------



## SoCal619

That looks identical to how my screw was, and the bigger flathead I got, it just deteriorated more. The fact that you had to use it multiple times to let the motor down means its leaking fluid and can't maintain the vacuum. I'm telling you, after dismounting the assembly, EZ-outing the screw, and replacing that and the seals, I haven't had a problem since. I got the part number for the screw off boats.net. Get the part number and call around, they usually use the same screw for a number of years and I bet someone locally has it.


----------



## lastcast

Try a manual impact driver.


----------



## Fishing flip

i got the same motor and mine did the same thing it would not lower anyone know how to fix


----------

